# Hypermiling?



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

The subject of Hypermiling arose on another thread. 

Does anyone have any experiences with it?


Thanks
:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I looked around on Google and I think it would make a difference. When I had my truck if I kept my foot out of it and drove like a sane person I got 2-3 more miles per gallong. I might have to read into that some more.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

some cars you can do it,
some you just cant

you cant do it on benz.
benz are the type of car, if you let your foot off the gas.
the car actually slows down. like 60 to 10 slow down.
so basically, so stay at 60, you either keep your foot on 60 or cruise control.
most other japanese imports, you can drift at 60 for a bit.
i dont drive american cars so i cant comment on them.

but dont ever drive your car on the highway, then pop into neutral to drift. its very dangerous.
wheels with no power = wheels that wont grip


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

*Heres What I know.....*

In February of 2007 I bought a 1997 Sebring Jxi and it had the fuel consumption display (FCD). I tested my MPG the old way and it was right on the mark. 

I tested high octane vs regular gas …. No change….. 

I checked and reset the FCD often and I did notice an increase once right after an oil change….. For over a year my MPG was 22.1 to 22.8 I had never seen it up to 23.0

~

In March of this year I bought my New Nissan Frontier, it had a FCD….. when it reached 750 miles or so I noticed the FCD was still at 15.2, mpg. I concluded that it had never been reset and that the 15.2 MPG was from the time it rolled off the assembly line…. I reset it and the next 500 miles or so averaged 17.2…… One day I reset it just before going on the interstate and after 40 miles it was at 19.2 I drove another couple hundred miles and it had gotten back down to 17.2 mpg……

~

A colleague at work always talked about how many mpgs his 95 Jetta was getting and he bought a 95 Geo to try and get even more mpgs…… He had said something related to Hypermiling……

Then I heard something on the radio about Hypermiling…

Next day

I Googled Hypermiling and read what Wikipedia had to say. 

This was Thursday, May 1st.

~

That afternoon I reset my FCD and started home in my Sebring following the Wiki directions as best I could. When I arrived the FCD read 23.7… That was the first time I had ever seen it over 22.8. When I got to work Monday I was up to 24.2. On the return trip I got up to 24.9 but it was at 24.7 when I parked. 
Today I parked it at 25.1. (100 miles total)
26 Tomorrow? 

~

On May 2nd I reset the ECD on my Frontier. I had been at 17.2 mpg. I drove to work then to Emory VA and back home (120 miles). I was up to 21.2 mpg at Emory but arrived home at just over 20 mpg, one short trip to town on Sat.. Farted around Sunday and got the mileage down to 19.8 but showed my wife what I was doing… On Monday she took the truck to Mt. Airy (120 miles) and came back with it reading at 20 mpg.

~

I am going to reset my ECD and odometer at my next fill up of each…

I have not yet changed my oil nor over inflated my tires but if this keeps up I will soon…

Take Care
:fishing:


----------

